# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  Vendo aceite de Oliva EXTRA VIRGEN S/.16 el litro puesto en Lima, elaborado hace menos de un mes

## nicoleames

Vendo aceite de Oliva EXTRA VIRGEN y Aceite de oliva VIRGEN puesto en Lima.
Proveniente de BELLA UNIÓN - AREQUIPA
También atendemos pedidos de aceite de oliva para elaboración de jabones. 
Aceite de Oliva extra virgen:
-Galonera 3.8L: s/.80 (S/.21 el litro)
-Balde 18L: s/.324 (s/.18 el litro)
-50L: s/.17 el litro
-100L: s/.16 el litro 
Aceite de Oliva VIRGEN:
-Galonera 3.8L: s/.57 (S/.15 el litro)
-Balde 18L: s/.324 (s/.13 el litro)
-50L: s/.12,5 el litro
-100L: s/.12 el litro 
Visite nuestra página en FB: OLIVOS AMES 
Venta con boleta 
Contacto: *Nicole Ames - whatsapp: 986927705*Temas similares: VENDO ACEITE DE OLIVA EXTRA VIRGEN EN LIMA - DELIVERY GRATIS Vendo Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen certificado por Universidad Agraria con 0.42 grados de acidez; proveniente de Bella Unión- Arequipa Vendo aceite de Oliva Extra virgen y virgen de Yauca- Arequipa. ACEITE DE OLIVA EXTRA VIRGEN Vendo Aceite de oliva extra-virgen de exportación

----------

